# Disease



## OGIGA (May 20, 2007)

My poor mantis became an adult 10 days ago. Now she doesn't look so good. What kind of disease do you think she has? Fungus? Time for freezer or just wait to see that happens?












Maybe this will give a little hint.











Not sure if this is relevant.






Lots of freckles...











p.s. Yes Rick, it just happens.


----------



## robo mantis (May 20, 2007)

It looks like she is a goner but wait to see what happens. It looks like it is spreading but maybe with lots of food and water she may pull through.


----------



## Rick (May 20, 2007)

There is no hope for that mantis. This happens sometimes and everytime it does somebody asks what the problem is. We just don't know at this time what causes this.


----------



## robo mantis (May 20, 2007)

one of these days i'll find a cure for mantis canser lol


----------



## OGIGA (May 20, 2007)

By the way, does someone want her? I don't think she'll make it. Just send me a shipping label.


----------



## Rick (May 20, 2007)

> By the way, does someone want her? I don't think she'll make it. Just send me a shipping label.


It's best to put her in the freezer. I KNOW she isn't going to make it.


----------



## OGIGA (May 20, 2007)

> > By the way, does someone want her? I don't think she'll make it. Just send me a shipping label.
> 
> 
> It's best to put her in the freezer. I KNOW she isn't going to make it.


She died already.


----------



## Rob Byatt (May 21, 2007)

This happens fairly commonly with mantids, often with adult females.

Basically feaces have got stuck either at the end of the anus or within. The mantis then, horribly, rots from the inside out. This explains the darkening.

You can cleary see the black at the tip of the abdomen, which is where the infection started.

Sorry !


----------



## OGIGA (May 21, 2007)

Oh I see. Makes a lot of sense. Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## babynik14 (May 23, 2007)

aw thats so sad  she looks so peaceful


----------



## OGIGA (May 23, 2007)

Yeah... she died and no longer has any green left.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

> aw thats so sad  she looks so peaceful


 Well ive never seen anyone bouncing around on their deathbed.. :?


----------



## OGIGA (May 23, 2007)

hahaha....

Well, I had a duckling before that scream itself to death, literally. I didn't witness it, but my sister did.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

Yeah, small mammals esp. can be scared to death, Ive had mice do that, I reckon thier hearts speed up too much and hey basically blackout and die..


----------

